# February barkbox review



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

*Spoiler alert!! Do not read any further if you haven't received yours yet and don't want the surprised spoiled. *

We love love love this month's barkbox. Here's what I think Gustave was thinking.

What's this? It smells like it's mine. What's in there?









No mommy nooooo! That's mine.









Get naked dental chews!! I love these. These are good for my tummy and mommy says they are good for my breath. 









More treats! More treats, more treats. But mommy put them away. I guess I'll get to try some later.









Enough food. What is mommy doing with that fun looking toy? Is it tug time? it's tug time!









Speaking of, meet my new favorite toy. The fake newspaper roll. It squeaks, it crinkles, it's light, I can play tug, I can play fetch. I LOVE it!

















Boy, what a loot! I am a happy doggy.










And I am a happy mommy. I love this month's Barkbox. There was a $10 off coupon for wag.com too. 

Here's a referral link if you guys want to sign up with $5 off (and I'll get credit)


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

What a great box of goodies! I signed Bailey up for BarkBox when they had the Groupon deal going on last week. Can't wait to get our first one next month!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> What a great box of goodies! I signed Bailey up for BarkBox when they had the Groupon deal going on last week. Can't wait to get our first one next month!


You will never need to buy treats or toys ever again! Enjoy your barkbox.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bailey should get his Barkbox tomorrow! I am so excited! The newspaper toy looks likes a winner!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Bailey should get his Barkbox tomorrow! I am so excited! The newspaper toy looks likes a winner!


It really is! Let me know how you like this stuff.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I just signed Riley up! Can't wait for his first box! Thanks Gustave!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm going to check into it!! Gustave looks like he's really liking his goodies!! Really nice things!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Ours will be here this week. This looks like a good one -- but then, all the ones we've received have been well work signing up for BarkBox.

I'm always so happy that they use American Made Products.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> I just signed Riley up! Can't wait for his first box! Thanks Gustave!


Post pics when you get yours. So exciting!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Ours will be here this week. This looks like a good one -- but then, all the ones we've received have been well work signing up for BarkBox.
> 
> I'm always so happy that they use American Made Products.


I agree. Their products are pretty good quality.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

How fun! Steve got his first BarkBox today and ours was a little different. We didn't get the fun newspaper toy. He got a knot/tug type toy (like the black one but without the little man) and a stuffed squeaky snowman (which he ran off with immediately). So fun to get pressies!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

StevieB said:


> How fun! Steve got his first BarkBox today and ours was a little different. We didn't get the fun newspaper toy. He got a knot/tug type toy (like the black one but without the little man) and a stuffed squeaky snowman (which he ran off with immediately). So fun to get pressies!


Bailey got his Barkbox today and thankfully he did get the crinkly newspaper toy. He loves it!

He got a knot/tug toy, too, but different than Gustave's.

I wonder why they are different now? Honestly, that bothers me. The company encourages you to share to get free boxes, so they must realize we will notice substitutions. 

I am really sorry Stevie didn't get the newspaper. After I saw Gustave's, I would have been really disappointed to get the squeaky snowman instead. 

I may ask about it on their Facebook page.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I got the snowman toy last month, so maybe you'll get the newspaper toy next month. I hope so.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Bailey got his Barkbox today and thankfully he did get the crinkly newspaper toy. He loves it!
> 
> He got a knot/tug toy, too, but different than Gustave's.
> 
> ...


I agree! It's kinda weird that they're all not the same. I didn't even realize that could happen. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

eiksaa said:


> I agree! It's kinda weird that they're all not the same. I didn't even realize that could happen.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I just posted on their Facebook page so feel free to comment. I am not happy that Stevie got a snowman toy leftover from last month!

If they start putting leftovers in the next month's box I will not be happy! 

Barkbox is a new company so hopefully they will respond and get their act together.

BTW, Bailey got the Aussie Naturals Candy Ball in his box instead of the tug toy Gustave got.

http://aussienaturals.us/en/wooley-cotton-toys/426-candy-ball-small.html


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> I just posted on their Facebook page so feel free to comment. I am not happy that Stevie got a snowman toy leftover from last month!
> 
> If they start putting leftovers in the next month's box I will not be happy!
> 
> ...


I think that's a fair 'substitution', if you can call it that. I actually think it's more fun if the stuff is similar, but not exactly the same. 

I also don't personally care about getting 'leftovers', as long as it's not treats. I would love to get the candy ball toy next month, but yes, I think they should have monthly themes. So like this month could have been tug toys(from a particular company) and a crinkly toy(from another company) and they could have stuck to that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*OK Aunties!!! Yogi just seen the post hes getting signed up.*
*Looks like Fun Fun Fun. Nickee**

*Gustave thanks for the post,Iam In!! Yogi**


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

eiksaa said:


> I think that's a fair 'substitution', if you can call it that. I actually think it's more fun if the stuff is similar, but not exactly the same.
> 
> I also don't personally care about getting 'leftovers', as long as it's not treats. I would love to get the candy ball toy next month, but yes, I think they should have monthly themes. So like this month could have been tug toys(from a particular company) and a crinkly toy(from another company) and they could have stuck to that.
> 
> ...


You're more mellow than I am!

I would have been really disappointed if Bailey's Barkbox didn't have the newspaper toy. I think the boxes should be consistent. There is too much chance of envy or disappointment since we are encouraged to share our Barkbox experience. It's just not professional to fill some boxes with leftover toys from previous months. We pay upfront for our subscription so there is no reason why Barkbox can't buy enough quantity to make the boxes uniform. 

They sell the leftovers at a discount afterwards, so packing new boxes with last month's toys is not cool IMO. 

The squeaky snowman was actually in December's Barkbox and was on sale for 25% off right after Christmas. I got this email from Barkbox on 1/7/13.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> You're more mellow than I am!
> 
> I would have been really disappointed if Bailey's Barkbox didn't have the newspaper toy. I think the boxes should be consistent. There is too much chance of envy or disappointment since we are encouraged to share our Barkbox experience. It's just not professional to fill some boxes with leftover toys from previous months. We pay upfront for our subscription so there is no reason why Barkbox can't buy enough quantity to make the boxes uniform.
> 
> ...


Ya seriously! I was disappointed about the newspaper b/c that looked cute. The snowman is lame. I think I'll email and raise a stink. Steve wants his paper! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

StevieB said:


> Ya seriously! I was disappointed about the newspaper b/c that looked cute. The snowman is lame. I think I'll email and raise a stink. Steve wants his paper!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If you live in Texas a snowman IS lame when it is almost March!

Call them! I plan to do it tomorrow.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I dont know which plan to sign up for!!! Anyways I love seeing Gustave getting so happy over the bark box........ makes me smile cute little guy!


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

I just signed Thor up for bark box!! He already gets paw box every month! its really small box but he likes it! it gave me a coupon for people 5 dollars off their order! https://barkbox.com/r/i41KHZ2o8o/ 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> I dont know which plan to sign up for!!! Anyways I love seeing Gustave getting so happy over the bark box........ makes me smile cute little guy!


Yes, I think he just likes boxes. 

Send him an empty box and he's happy. I have to take the box away to make him focus on the toys etc. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Meilerca said:


> I just signed Thor up for bark box!! He already gets paw box every month! its really small box but he likes it! it gave me a coupon for people 5 dollars off their order! https://barkbox.com/r/i41KHZ2o8o/
> View attachment 118298
> 
> 
> ...


Thor's a cutie. Enjoy your barkbox. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I signed up recently. Sadly it was after the 10th which means I won't get one this month.
:mellow:
Sad cause I am loving that newspaper.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

That stuff looks great...will have to check it out. Gustave is one lucky boy and handsome too!! :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Great BarkBox this month! I got that stupid snowman toy in December and already threw it out.  I had to remove the ribbon and all of the Pom poms because they are only glued on, not sewn, so the dogs were ripping them off and I was afraid they would choke on one. It was just a giant white blob after that and too large for them to play with anyway. I emailed BarkBox about the safety concern about it but they really didnt seem to care. We still have a $10 BarkBox coupon that came in that box so at some point we may try it again...but we just now finished the treats it came with and still haven't made the red velvet cake mix! I wish we could subscribe to 6 boxes but set the interval at every 2 months or something.


----------

